# New civic type r 2015



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey guys the new civic type r looks great theres a good vid on you tube, Expected 2015 at around 280 bhp with a turbo engine I fancy one


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

So, it no longer has any of the characteristics that makes it a type r then?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> So, it no longer has any of the characteristics that makes it a type r then?


Correct.

However im looking forward to having a go in one. The introduction of boost will be interesting and should hopefully make it a better day to day drive.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> Correct.
> 
> However im looking forward to having a go in one. The introduction of boost will be interesting and should hopefully make it a better day to day drive.


It totally wasn't a daily motorway cruiser, it was a massive grin blatting down b roads. Or at least my ep3 was.

Ruined, just become yet another boring euro hatch.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I love my fn2 great car


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> It totally wasn't a daily motorway cruiser, it was a massive grin blatting down b roads. Or at least my ep3 was.
> 
> Ruined, just become yet another boring euro hatch.


Sure is a great car on the back roads! Im gonna miss the NA Vtec.

Hate using my car on the Mway…ive done about 800 miles for work the past month and its grim on the Mway!

I just hope it sounds good, relatively high revving and I really, really hope they make a 3 door variant!!!

Il defiantly be test driving one however


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> Sure is a great car on the back roads! Im gonna miss the NA Vtec.
> 
> Hate using my car on the Mway…ive done about 800 miles for work the past month and its grim on the Mway!
> 
> ...


It made my ears ring after about 3 or so hours of motorway driving


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

A type r without the vtec is just wrong IMO.

Honda have ruined it!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I believe EU emission rules put the last Honda type R to sleep.

So this is the new eco-friendly engine I guess.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Nothing wrong with 280 bhp and emissions have killed the vtec engine not honda


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

T.D.K said:


> I believe EU emission rules put the last Honda type R to sleep.
> 
> So this is the new eco-friendly engine I guess.


Yes that and also. Remember it has to compete against other hatchbacks example VXR and etc.
Vtecing is fun but still no much for a turbo charger. 
Thats the sad truth I think, Vtec with a supercharger I think will be the better route. That way it keeps its characteristics.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rhyst said:


> Nothing wrong with 280 bhp and emissions have killed the vtec engine not honda


Which was the whole point of the type r, not some absolutely tiny engine with a tiny turbo which could well be mistaken for a leafblower with sod all rev range.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds awful from the latest video released.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DimSum said:


> Yes that and also. Remember it has to compete against other hatchbacks example VXR and etc.
> Vtecing is fun but still no much for a turbo charger.
> Thats the sad truth I think, Vtec with a supercharger I think will be the better route. That way it keeps its characteristics.


Eu would never approve of a reasonable size engine with a supercharger, too many baby seals would be hurt as well as pandas.

There is a limit to how much power is sensible in a hatch though no?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

engine puts me off straight away, pretty much decided i'm going for a DC5 next, albeit in a few years..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> engine puts me off straight away, pretty much decided i'm going for a DC5 next, albeit in a few years..


One lardass for another eh kev?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

we still talking about cars here or descended into a conversation full of double entendres :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Seen a couple of pics, I like it  

Shame they will not make a 3 door version 

Will see a few of these around swindon, living in the same town where they are built


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> we still talking about cars here or descended into a conversation full of double entendres :lol:


You calling me a lardass?  i'm only a teensy bit heavier than you 

Tbh you're likea stick drawing though 

The dc5 you git


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah I know you're on about the DC5 treacle 



aaannnnnyyyyyway, its a shame about the engine not being NA and lack of vtec but guess they have to move with the times (a.k.a shut up the tree-hugging hippies driving round in Toyota Preius' creating way more pollution than they think..) and if they could keep the K20 engine with vtec, they would probably strangle it with super-restrictive catalytic converters..


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> engine puts me off straight away, pretty much decided i'm going for a DC5 next, albeit in a few years..


100% go for a DC5. My brother had one and for a NA its a really fun.
Also I really love the note when it reaches Vtec


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> yeah I know you're on about the DC5 treacle
> 
> aaannnnnyyyyyway, its a shame about the engine not being NA and lack of vtec but guess they have to move with the times (a.k.a shut up the tree-hugging hippies driving round in Toyota Preius' creating way more pollution than they think..) and if they could keep the K20 engine with vtec, they would probably strangle it with super-restrictive catalytic converters..


Burn the trees, with the hippies still attached, problem solved


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Smelly Hippies. 
Its a bit of a shame, when the Aisian and European markets have to dull their achievements in pushing the four pot motor to its greatest potential, when the US still seems to thrive on great lumbering V8's!

I am a hypocrite though, i do love US muscle cars 

Did i miss a link to the latest news on the Type R?


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/News/S...-Type-R-2013-details-at-Frankfurt-motor-show/

Link with a video too


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

James Bagguley said:


> Smelly Hippies.
> Its a bit of a shame, when the Aisian and European markets have to dull their achievements in pushing the four pot motor to its greatest potential, when the US still seems to thrive on great lumbering V8's!
> 
> I am a hypocrite though, i do love US muscle cars
> ...


Wait, are you saying american v8s should be culled? 

There is a spot reserved in hell for people who believe that.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh crap! Im in for it now! No way, keep the muscle, make the town cars four cylinders i reckon, is that a solution?

In fairness, i think our friends across the pond are already engaging in such practices.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

James Bagguley said:


> Oh crap! Im in for it now! No way, keep the muscle, make the town cars four cylinders i reckon, is that a solution?
> 
> In fairness, i think our friends across the pond are already engaging in such practices.


<Straps james to a tree with a prius and hippie and sets fire to it />

Fricking tree hugging greenie 

V8's with massive garrett turbos for everyone


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Biggest issue with Honda is they have a long way to claw back in the hot hatch stakes. The game moved on from 200bhp to 280ish bhp about 4 years ago. If this thing comes in at 276bhp in 2015 (supposed release date) they will be missing it again as 2016 will see 300bhp Hatches as the norm from Ford/VX/Mazda/Audi/VW/BMW/Merc all doing it at various price points and quality ratings for people to pick and choose = crowded market.

Just can't see Honda selling that many. Shame cause i've always liked Honda as a brand even though i've never owned one. I wouldn't mind an s2000 on the drive.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Arrrgh call the fire brigade! (As long as they are in an eco friendly vehicle, and conserve water!   )



robertdon777 said:


> Biggest issue with Honda is they have a long
> way to claw back in the hot hatch stakes. The game moved on from 200bhp to 280ish bhp about 4 years ago. If this thing comes in at 276bhp in 2015 (supposed release date) they will be missing it again as 2016 will see 300bhp Hatches as the norm from Ford/VX/Mazda/Audi/VW/BMW/Merc all doing it at various price points and quality ratings for people to pick and choose = crowded market.
> 
> Just can't see Honda selling that many. Shame cause i've always liked Honda as a brand even though i've never owned one. I wouldn't mind an s2000 on the drive.


You have a point Robert, but, having said that i reckon performance wise (not as an every day car perhaps) Hondas EP3 has pretty much set the standard for the last decade.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

James Bagguley said:


> Arrrgh call the fire brigade! (As long as they are in an eco friendly vehicle, and conserve water!   )
> 
> You have a point Robert, but, having said that i reckon performance wise (not as an every day car perhaps) Hondas EP3 has pretty much set the standard for the last decade.


See, call yourself a greenie, you're asking them to use fuel to get to you and waste water


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

You're right i apologise, i shall smoulder here quietly like a good ecodouche, marshmallows anyone?


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

So i watched the vid (Ta DimSum :thumb Whats with the paint job?

Are they trying to conceal the exact shape or something?

(Tssssssss!)


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> So i watched the vid (Ta DimSum :thumb Whats with the paint job?
> 
> Are they trying to conceal the exact shape or something?
> 
> (Tssssssss!)


Exactly that.  *"Are they trying to conceal the exact shape or something?"*


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ha ha! at least it seems to look good, i understand the idea behind the latest shape, but there are prettier cars about...


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> engine puts me off straight away, pretty much decided i'm going for a DC5 next, albeit in a few years..


Good choice, IMO the last TRUE type r to be made. A lower powered car compared to the newer hatches out there but it's properly set up so is more than capable and a really rewarding car to drive especially on twisty B roads. Also considering its age now it doesn't feel dated at all inside or out.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

There's a few mock ups on how it might look kicking about, and tbh it looks cracking.

There will always be the purists, not a true Type R blah blah. But at the end of the day its still a Honda Type R.


















And my personal favourite,


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

They managed to make the 9th gen pretty... well, pretty, thats a real achievement in itself


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

James Bagguley said:


> They managed to make the 9th gen pretty... well, pretty, thats a real achievement in itself


The 9th gen looks good IMO, but with all cars the "sports" version is always gonna look a lot better.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

DOBE said:


> The 9th gen looks good IMO, but with all cars the "sports" version is always gonna look a lot better.


I agree about the sport models, i think the 9th gen is growing on me (Is there some sort of lotion for that?! )

Its just that rear end, sort of lumpy, a big wing definitely helps the look.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

i personally think the new type r sounds like its shaping up to be a fine car. i was never a big fan of the last type r as it seemed to be lacking in mechanical grip even with modest torque. loved the engine though regardless and its ability to rev. 

new one though with a proper diff should handle well if they can keep the weight down. sounds similar to the current astra VXR on paper. i hope they hold back a bit on the styling though as the pictures above have a few to many skirts and spoliers for my taste. cant wait to see what it goes like if mugen get hold of one.

Dave


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The yellow looks cool but its **** looks like a praying mantis


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Mmmn Mugen (Homer gargle)


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> i personally think the new type r sounds like its shaping up to be a fine car. i was never a big fan of the last type r as it seemed to be lacking in mechanical grip even with modest torque. loved the engine though regardless and its ability to rev.
> 
> new one though with a proper diff should handle well if they can keep the weight down. sounds similar to the current astra VXR on paper. i hope they hold back a bit on the styling though as the pictures above have a few to many skirts and spoliers for my taste. cant wait to see what it goes like if mugen get hold of one.
> 
> Dave


The Championship White edition of the Type R came with an LSD in 2009 then all other Type R's after 2010 had them fitted as standard.

If Mugen get their hands on it there will prob be another 10k added to the price.:doublesho


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Benjay said:


> Good choice, IMO the last TRUE type r to be made. A lower powered car compared to the newer hatches out there but it's properly set up so is more than capable and a really rewarding car to drive especially on twisty B roads. Also considering its age now it doesn't feel dated at all inside or out.


Not quite....

FD2.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Cost is no object to me, i cant afford anything!  I do like to dream though, i refer to my above statement on the Mugen reworking idea 

I reckon all the grilles, flares, and general sporty curlicues reinforce the character of the design.

Perhaps they draw the eye a little, but a bit of bulkiness/holiness adds purpose to the look IMO.


----------

